# Drysuit Rental around Denver



## paddlepilot (Aug 30, 2008)

Need a Women's M Drysuit from 5/16-25. Does anyone rent them these days. Confluence doesn't have any available. Anybody have one and want to make a few bucks of it?


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Last time I needed one got it from Tommy's Slalom Shop.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

If you're renting a dry suit for ten days shouldn't you just pony up and buy one? NRS has them on sale right now.


----------



## royaldouchebag (Jul 18, 2009)

Randaddy said:


> If you're renting a dry suit for ten days shouldn't you just pony up and buy one? NRS has them on sale right now.


Confluence Kayaks by REI rents them cheap


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

royaldouchebag said:


> Confluence Kayaks by REI rents them cheap


Someone didn't read the OP.


----------



## Jesse-ImmersionResearch (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Paddlepilot! We have started a rental program for drysuits! You can view details at: Immersion Research 2011 |  Dry Suit Rentals

Although we do not make a women's specific drysuit yet, they are comfortable! 
Cheers!


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Jesse-ImmersionResearch said:


> Hi Paddlepilot! We have started a rental program for drysuits! You can view details at: Immersion Research 2011*|* Dry Suit Rentals
> 
> Although we do not make a women's specific drysuit yet, they are comfortable!
> Cheers!


Nice program. It'd be even cooler if rental fees could be applied to a future (within reason, say 90 days from rental) dry suit purchase. Much like most kayak demo programs out there. How 'bout it?


----------



## Jesse-ImmersionResearch (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi erathNRG, 
That would be a great program if we sold to consumers directly, but we do not, under normal circumstances. Confluence Kayaks, a dealer of ours in Denver, may put their fee's towards a purchase of a suit as part of their rental program however- be sure to check with them about your inquiry!


----------



## royaldouchebag (Jul 18, 2009)

earthNRG said:


> Someone didn't read the OP.


Ha.....I apologize....
Just goes to show you should never listen to a royal douche bag!


----------



## EddieC (Apr 11, 2006)

Sent you a PM on a suit


----------

